# Halloween Rock Mix CD for friends?



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Just a few more suggestions to add:

Alice Cooper-Keeping Halloween Alive 365
Alice Cooper-Welcome to My Nightmare
Swingin' Neckbreakers-No Costume, No Candy


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Also check out Detroits own Halloween.
http://www.halloweentheband.us/


----------



## I love the dead (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree with Terror Tom that you need some Alice Cooper.

But here a few other choices at youtube.

You might not like the song choices I have but you can check out some other songs as well. 

1. Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's dead - *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM1E5cZ6qSo&feature=related*

2. The Ramones Pet Cemetary - *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6GzVCYqoyY*

3. Ghoultown "Mistress of the Dark" starring Elvira - *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVC7UbuWGRc*

4. Ozzy Osbourne - Let Me Hear You Scream - *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5JJy8Z4dNM&feature=related*

5. Zombie Ghost Train - R.I.P. - *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSiLJQiOIVk&feature=related*

6. The Misfits - Dig Up Her Bones - *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgSLz5FeXUg&feature=related*

7. The Misfits - Monster Mash - *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSN1mcNFBHE&feature=related*

8. Alice Cooper - Vengence is Mine - *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-Xk3u8u_84*

9. Alice Cooper - Gimme - *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uX5yrqb7a8&feature=related*


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Elvira's Heavy Metal Halloween might be right up your alley.


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

You can always throw in some Nox Arcana for instrumental stuff too.


----------



## HalloweeNut Productions (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I've revised my Mix: Here's the finished product: 
1)	Marilyn Manson – This is Halloween 
2)	Alice Cooper – Keepin’ Halloween Alive 365
3)	Nekromantix - Trick or Treat
4)	The Ghastly Ones – Ghastly Stomp 
5)	Rob Zombie – Living Dead Girl
6)	Zombie Ghost Train - RIP
7)	White Zombie – Boogie Man
8)	Rob Zombie w/ The Ghastly Ones – Halloween (She gets so mean)
9)	Alice Cooper – Vengeance is Mine
10)	Zombie Girl – Halloween
11)	Ozzy Osbourne – Let Me Hear You Scream
I'm also gonna record a custom opening track with a spooky greeting for my friends. Maybe I'll even personalize them! So much to do!  Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## HalloweeNut Productions (Sep 26, 2009)

UPDATE: I've created a YouTube Playlist version of the mix, here's a link if you want to listen: 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLC578AC148AE58353


----------

